
Snowden to present design for a device that warns if iPhone radios transmitting - phr4ts
https://www.wired.com/2016/07/snowden-designs-device-warn-iphones-radio-snitches/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12136755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12136755).

------
dimino
What are Snowden's technical credentials? It's never been clear to me that he
was more than "competent" in this area. I always assumed it was his moral
compass that was unique about him, more than anything else.

What does he offer, from a technical standpoint, to this project? Not saying
he wouldn't be able to; put a geek in a room with nothing to do and that geek
will become an expert on something, for sure, I'm just ignorant as to what
sort of geekery he's been up to.

------
anotheryou
it's basically an advanced version of these key chain lights from chewing gum
vending machines, that blink when your cellphone transmits something, right?

